# Trying to find: "Super Skin" or "Skin Suit" red fiery wig



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll scope out the couple of stores I have seen here. I know the Party City in a neighboring town that I started at has the skin suit sections as in all the "red" things for the "red suit" in one section, white, blue, gold, silver, etc.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

DarkPhoenix said:


> I'll scope out the couple of stores I have seen here. I know the Party City in a neighboring town that I started at has the skin suit sections as in all the "red" things for the "red suit" in one section, white, blue, gold, silver, etc.




Thank you!


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Thank you!


You're most welcome. Today got away from me with last minute errands and all and I will be out and about tmw so will swing by there and see if they have that hair. Will let ya know either way


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

Pumpkinheadedskeleton, 
I went to the local Party City near me and found, so far, a red wig that is in the style of a mohawk and maybe if can't find the exact one pictured above, perhaps have to improvise in restyling the hair on another wig type/style. I did wonder about maybe a local Halloween store near you or party place that might have just a plain red wig to alter the coloring and style with your personal touch/es. The picture above reminded me of an anime character pictured below, and I don't know his name or what he plays on and perhaps maybe find an adult sized outfit of his character like in a bag and then use coloring agents to achieve the coloration you desire....? 











Maybe perhaps one of them anime shows like Yu Gi Oh (spelling) or along them lines. Hope this helps


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks DarkPhoenix. They actually sell a wig for the character that you posted, Or something similar. It's close but I really want the one I posted. Hopefully with all the Halloween shops opening up in a few weeks someone with have it.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Not sure if thos is it or the dbz one you are talking about. 

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Halloween-Party-Christmas-Costume-Dragon-Ball_60289162578.html


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

Internet troll: THANKS and I don't have an account there so I can't see the pic, but appreciate your helping also! 

pumpkinheadedskeleton: You're most welcome and I'm still keeping an eye out for you this way. I know the Halloween City has opened (the 28th) and at the time I went there they were only taking cash since their card system wasn't up and running, but don't feel bad, they didn't have the fake finger nails I was looking for to have for my costume. I was going to run with my imagination and instead may wind up just being Mr Boogie (from Sinister movie). I have so much to do in regards to prepping for yard deco and adding to last year's to keep the kids coming back to see what's new and I decided since the costume I WANNA DO probably isn't right for one recuperating from back surgery, then I was going to use it as a base and run with my own idea, but seems I'm having barricades left and right. I'll keep an eye out at the Spirit Halloween Super Stores opening near me (2 of them). I guess I may have to wind up ordering my desired pieces online. Keep your head up and where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

pumkinheadedskeleton: If need be, I JUST ran across THIS site and let the page load, go to bottom of page (quickest way finding it....) scroll up to the 8th row, second from left. I know it isn't ALL fiery red, but perhaps they will/can get one in that array and/or message them and see if they can get one for you! 

Site: http://www.costumecauldron.com/shop/search.php?mode=search&page=1


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Looks like Spirit has it online now. Plus 20% off today as well. I wish it was in-store. $6 shipping hurts a little.


----------



## DarkPhoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

SOOO glad you were able to find it!!!!!!!!!!!! I went to one over here by me day before yesterday and totally forgot to look for certain things I need to finish one of my dolls for my demented cemetery this year. It was a hit last year and the kids said this was the best house in the housing addition last year so you know, gotta keep them lil boogers returning to see what's new. Lol. After that trip to Spirit, seems I heard "You've shot your Halloween budget this year". Lol. I KNOW I'll be back though.


----------

